# Bootloops



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey all, rooted my KF way back in February - March. Haven't used it at all in a while. So I booted it up today in hopes of putting a fresh new rom on. Running energy cm9 from sometime in March, and CWR touch v 5. Downloaded the JB rom and milestone 6 aokp. Getting constant boot loops on both of them. Can restore my back ups no problem, but any new rom install just boot loops. Doing full wipes, any suggestions? Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------

